# Oscar :- Breathing out of one gill.



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 30cm oscar in a 6x2x2 with other fish. He has been in the tank for several months now with no problems.

He is currently "sulking" in the corners only breathing out of one gill. With some coaxing he will relunctantly eat.

I will try to get water paramaters today.

Any ideas guys ?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's the thing about oscars...They sulk... :wink:

Any changes in the tank recently?

Did you just do a water change?

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

What other fish are in the tank?

Is he being picked on?

Any white stringy feces from any of the fish?

Have you added any new fish recently without QT?

Any other losses recently in the tank?


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cich,

Thanks for the replies.

1) no recent water change. Although i will be doing one today

2) The tank is approx 8+months old

3) I will obtain water params today

4) i try to do 25% water change every week which sometimes turns into every fortnight. It is a 6x2x2.

5) The other fish is one smaller oscar and some vieja fenestraum. He is not being picked on.

6) No stringy feces.

7) I did have a kribensis in there that got what seemed like pop eye.


----------



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Params =

ammonia = 0
Ph = 7.4
nitrate = 10-15
nitrite = .25


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

This may sound crazy, because we all know how oscars can pout and sulk when you do water changes, but it sounds like you need to increase the frequency, or at least the amount of your water changes, especially since you're showing a nitrite reading. Your nitrites should be zero, if everything is up to par.

You might also take a look at your filtration...How many gph are you running through it?

Oscars are great, but they are the messiest fish I've ever kept. I did two 30-40% water changes a week on my oscar tank, even though I fed a minimal amount and had fantastic filtration on the tank. They put out alot of waste, and they are messy eaters on top of that...

I would increase the amount and frequency of the water changes and see if that helps! I bet it will! :thumb:


----------

